# Tear jerkers...



## Wren (Aug 6, 2017)

Songs that always bring a tear to your eye ......


----------



## Falcon (Aug 6, 2017)

Why such a downer  on such a lovely, sunny day ??


----------



## hangover (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Meringue (Aug 7, 2017)

For me it's "Old Shep"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2017)

Wren said:


> Songs that always bring a tear to your eye ......



For those like me who can't view this video in the US.


----------



## Wren (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you SeaBreeze, the words to this get me every time !


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## HiDesertHal (Aug 8, 2017)

Meringue said:


> For me it's "Old Shep"



_That's just what I was going to put in! _ [By Elvis]

"I just couldn't do it, I wanted to run.  I wish they would shoot me instead."

HiDesertHal


----------



## oldman (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd bet my house that not many, if any, would remember ever hearing this song.


----------



## Trade (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 11, 2017)

_This Night Won't Last Forever_  - Michael Johnson, 1979

While searching for this song I discovered Michael Johnson just died,  on July 26, at the age of 72.  That makes it a bit more of a tear jerker.






Reference


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 11, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> _This Night Won't Last Forever_  - Michael Johnson, 1979
> 
> While searching for this song I discovered Michael Johnson just died,  on July 26, at the age of 72.  That makes it a bit more of a tear jerker.
> 
> ...




You're right this is a tear jerker. I never heard it before,and it made me cry. Beautiful touching song.


----------



## oldman (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## oldman (Aug 12, 2017)

This song is a remake from 1961 (I believe) by J. Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers. This version is sung by Eddie Vedder of Pearl Jam.


----------



## oldman (Aug 12, 2017)

This song is a remake from 1961 (I believe) by J. Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers. This version is sung by Eddie Vedder of Pearl Jam. The second song is by Mark Dinning.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 13, 2017)

The Way You Look Tonight.


----------



## Trade (Aug 13, 2017)

Does anybody remember Dickie Lee? 

His specialty was tear jerkers. 

But they were so hokey that people mostly made fun of them. 

I can still remember one disc jockey introducing his next record as "And here's another sickie from Dickie Lee."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2017)

I didn't remember the name Trade, but I remembered two of the songs.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## twilightzone (Aug 13, 2017)

ooh, that Snow Patrol song is so goosebumpy bittersweet.

I saw this one performed live two evenings ago. That will make over 10 years that I've been catching Weepies shows.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 14, 2017)

Yesssss, Sassycakes, the very song that came to mind when I saw this topic!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Don't let The Sun Catch You Crying- Gerry and The Pacemakers


----------



## hangover (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Aug 17, 2017)

Dance me to the end of Love by Leonard Cohen.  Read the meaning to the lyrics.


----------



## hangover (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Meringue (Nov 12, 2020)

Elvis Presley singing 'Old Shep'.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2020)

^^  the video  ...


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2020)

*Many years ago I was listening to this song when I got a phone call telling me a very good friend of mine, who was a fireman , had been killed fighting a fire. Even after all these years I still cry when I hear this song.*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Nov 12, 2020)

See who remembers this song.


----------



## oldman (Nov 12, 2020)

One of my favorite Country ballads. Also one of my favorite Country singers.


----------



## Lara (Nov 15, 2020)

Dr. Shivago and dog movies where the dogs don't make it. I won't even list any because we don't want to go there


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 15, 2020)

Not only a sad song in it's own right but this was a favorite of my Dad's and he would take out his guitar and sing it to me when I was a kid. I can not listen to even the first ten seconds of this version without the tears forming.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2020)

I remember this song on the radio when I was very little.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2020)

Johnny Ray - Cry​


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2020)

Jesse was my husband's name...this song just breaks my heart....


----------



## win231 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 15, 2020)




----------

